# Stealth Scion Tc install



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

This is my first post, and I would like to share the progress of my install.

The goal of this was to make everything look exactly like stock, and not compromise any functionality of the car, ie. spare tire, tools, ect. Also not to take up a single cubic inch of trunk space.

This is just the start, and I will replace the speakers later when its not frozen outside, aswell as add a 4ch amp. I am also on a budget, and I chose my equipment accordingly, I also work at Best Buy as an installer and I get great deals, too.

First we start off with a little foam peice that resides under my trunk floor. I pulled that out, and masked the hell out of it, then used it as my fiberglass mold.









After that I pulled the mold, and used that same foam piece to make a top baffle for 2 10" subs









This is how the first test fit looked like, you can get a better idea of what kind of space im talking about.

















After a bunch more layers of glass, lots of sanding, and a nice coat of paint, we end up with this, a .98 cubic foot box that will hold 2 10" subs

























Now if you look at the above pics, you see that there are tools in the middle of the spare tire, thats where I want my amp to go, and I still need to keep the tools, so... I moved them into the other foam piece on the other side of the amp, a steady hand and a sharp razor will make them fit like stock.

















The finished result...

















And with the false floor in place









The products used are as followed
Source Unit: Pioneer Avic D2
Amplifier: Alpine MRP-M650
Subwoofers: Elemental Designs SQ10

Let me know what you think, comments always welcome


----------



## paradiddle (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks really nice, and definitely stealth. How's it sound, and what about your front stage? Well done.


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn nice work my friend. Best Buy is lucky to have you.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

wow, that is awsome. very good job!


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

sweet install, now get a job at a real shop


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

all the interiors are stock for now.

I will be buying the Polk Momo 6.5 comps for the front because they are cheap, and I think they sound pretty good.

The rears will just be the 6.5 Momo coaxials.

The amp will be the Alpine MRP-F450 due to its size, it will be going below the other amp in the spare.

The subs sound great for what they are. I used to have a few Image Dynamics subs in my last car, and they where very clean, but also very pricy. These campair very nicly to those, but only at $55 peice, and they can fit anywhere. I wasn't expecting much from this setup, the box is very small, and the subs are of a shallow mount design. But, boy did they blow me away when I could turn it up. I was also surprised at how low these subs can extend, even with the small box. All and all I am very happy with this setup.


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

robbyho said:


> sweet install, now get a job at a real shop


Not sure how you meant that, but I took it as a slap in the face.  
Independents typically won't hire someone without experience, and Best Buy, Circuit City while not known for custom installs, give new installers a chance to prove themselves and show what they are capable of. With an MECP in hand and photos of installs like this, this guy could be the next installer whos handy work we might see at CES or in an industry rag.  

Did I mention I was an Audio Manager for BB years ago? Hate the place with a passion.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

lpreston said:


> Not sure how you meant that, but I took it as a slap in the face.
> Independents typically won't hire someone without experience, and Best Buy, Circuit City while not known for custom installs, give new installers a chance to prove themselves and show what they are capable of. With an MECP in hand and photos of installs like this, this guy could be the next installer whos handy work we might see at CES or in an industry rag.
> 
> Did I mention I was an Audio Manager for BB years ago? Hate the place with a passion.



I'm saying his skills are beyond what best buy can use, and he'd be better off finding a place where he can do some fabrication.


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Ah...ok. My apologies. Totally agree with you on this. How the hell do you have time to slam out that 300 and catch up with posts? I must be getting old.....


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

robbyho said:


> I'm saying his skills are beyond what best buy can use, and he'd be better off finding a place where he can do some fabrication.


Thats good to know, do you want to find me a new job, I HATE BB!


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Kind of hard to tell from the pics, but how much depth do you have? 0.98 is getting to where you could run a single 12" sub. I may be interested in doing this with my scion with a single 12" if I can fit the right sub in there.


----------



## xaman74 (Nov 6, 2005)

the work is awsome, can you tell me what tool use for make the shape on the wood????


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

03blueSI said:


> Kind of hard to tell from the pics, but how much depth do you have? 0.98 is getting to where you could run a single 12" sub. I may be interested in doing this with my scion with a single 12" if I can fit the right sub in there.


About 4" of depth, so your choices are kind of limited


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

xaman74 said:


> the work is awsome, can you tell me what tool use for make the shape on the wood????


Good ole Jig saw

It two 1/2" peices of MDF, one with a larger hole in it than the other


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Volume isint the problem going this route, Depth of the sub is the problem, thats why i didn't go that route when i worked with my car.....8.5" is alot of depth for a sub, even a 10 or 12.

Anyway i think those are the ED shallow mount 10's there like i dunno 5-6" deep i guess, which isnit too bad, and allows the design of this.........a much larger sub wouldn't fit.


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

demon2091tb said:


> Volume isint the problem going this route, Depth of the sub is the problem, thats why i didn't go that route when i worked with my car.....8.5" is alot of depth for a sub, even a 10 or 12.
> 
> Anyway i think those are the ED shallow mount 10's there like i dunno 5-6" deep i guess, which isnit too bad, and allows the design of this.........a much larger sub wouldn't fit.



The ED subs are only 3.5" deep, and I only had about 4" to work with


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

what is the recommended space for the ED shallow 10" .5 cubed? for optimal sound that is, sealed.


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

ideal is .5 cubes in a sealed box.

here is a pic of it if anybody is interested...


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Just a few ideas if those who wanted to go the shallow sub route didn't want eD, the TB shallow mount subs are the same, well very close anyway.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-862&sm=1&so=1&dotd=122906


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice work. What did you make the false floor out of that lets the subs and amp breath?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Impressive work! Very unique install.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

where are the newest pics??? I want to see it in the car.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice looking install. Having everything unable to be seen is always a nice feature. Those ED shallow mount subs really come in handy for an install like this.

I agree with what was said above, your skills would be put to better use somewhere other than BB!


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

evan said:


> Nice work. What did you make the false floor out of that lets the subs and amp breath?


The false floor is made of 1/4 MDF. I cut two hold around the subs, I then laid some screen over the two hold, and then carpeted over that. I thought the carpet would hinder some sound, but I cant tell the difference with it on or off the subs.

The amp is just sitting under there, I went on a 1 1/2 hour trip the other day, and it is bearly getting warm, I have no worries of it overheating.


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

bobditts said:


> where are the newest pics??? I want to see it in the car.


The last 3 pics on the first page are of it finished and in the car.


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

demon2091tb said:


> Just a few ideas if those who wanted to go the shallow sub route didn't want eD, the TB shallow mount subs are the same, well very close anyway.
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-862&sm=1&so=1&dotd=122906


I was looking at the TB's too, and they do look very similar. I think the basket is the same, but the motor, and everything else is different.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Golden86 said:


> The last 3 pics on the first page are of it finished and in the car.


sorry, thought it was a different thread. my bad


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent, professional look and simple....looks like some kind of bedliner spray or 'texture' paint...details?

Again, very good work and I agree, you should save the pics and create a portfolio in case you start looking for a 'better' job,etc....

That would be some nice reference work...

Jeremy


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Did you make the false floor in order to give the subs clearance for excursion, or to have enough room to fit the amp under?

Looks awesome. I'd like to do something similar to that in my wife's Saturn Ion.


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

The coating on the box is actually rubberized undercoating. It was OK to work with, it gives it a nice "factory" look, but it is kind of fragile in that it can scratch easy. Next time I will use truck bed liner, much more durable, and gives it that nice textured look, too.

I made the false floor to make a bit more clearance for the subs, the amp still has about 1/2" of space between it and the bottom of the factory floor.

Please excuse the dirt, it is my daily driver and I haul tools around most of the time.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks pretty nice. I may have to pick up a couple of these or a couple of the Tang Bands. How is the low end extension and the SPL? I don't need much as long as it can get close to 135 db I will be happy and as long as it can play flat to 20 Hz. I would love to get my IDQ15 back in this car but I am trying to conserve space and stay stealth.


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

I think the low end extention is great for a sub of this stature. I think this is the only way to go if your limited on space, but if you do have more space, there are better subs out there obviously.

I don't have a meter, so I don't know the SPL, but it get plenty loud for me, especially because its in a hatchback car.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

03blueSI said:


> Looks pretty nice. I may have to pick up a couple of these or a couple of the Tang Bands. How is the low end extension and the SPL? I don't need much as long as it can get close to 135 db I will be happy and as long as it can play flat to 20 Hz. I would love to get my IDQ15 back in this car but I am trying to conserve space and stay stealth.



I plan to do about the same thing but put the sub where he put the amplifier and the amp where he has his subs. I'll need to build the floor up a few inches. I plan to use the existing DR10HO. The raising of the floor will make some fudge room for additional airspace and leave room for porting. Since we have the same car we should share ideas  

Chad


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

EDIT

I can't read, sorry.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It's nice to have another from Illinois here! We have a few now!

Chad


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

i have noctice on other car audio forums that there are an overwhelming(SP?) amount of people from the mid west posting. I don't know if its because it sucks outside and people are surfing the boards, or what.

Just an observation.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't know about you but I was really glad to see rain today, I was thinking we were going to have a drought (sarcasm)  My property is under water!

I saw sun yesterday... I thought we were having a nuclear war.

chad


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

i <3 the install! im forwarding this to my cousin who has a Tc....


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

CaliforniaBoy5 said:


> i <3 the install! im forwarding this to my cousin who has a Tc....


I actually just revamped my system, heres a few pics of it...

Daily driving mode









Show mode









And the thing everybody loves, my bass knob


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

What kinda airspace you have those 4 in, I'm considering a pair of DIYMA 12's in the floor like you have, with my amps spaced throughout.......Do you have any build up pics?


----------



## Golden86 (Dec 30, 2006)

demon2091tb said:


> What kinda airspace you have those 4 in, I'm considering a pair of DIYMA 12's in the floor like you have, with my amps spaced throughout.......Do you have any build up pics?


IIRC it is 1.2 cubes for all 4.

You can check the build over on ICIX sound

http://www.icixsound.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38280


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

KILLER job....awesome isntall ! I plan to do something VERRY similar in my Legacy Wagon...


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

I Agree. Looks great.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im not a huge fan of elemental. but you did a great job hiding all of those tagbands (lol) in the hatch.

and i really like when ampguts are shown in a classy way. exelent stealth install.

what do you have as far as front stage goes?


----------



## stevenyc (Mar 19, 2012)

Great job man !!


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

stevenyc said:


> Great job man !!


Your FIRST post on this board is digging up a 5-year old thread - seriously?!?


----------



## stevenyc (Mar 19, 2012)

rcurley55 said:


> Your FIRST post on this board is digging up a 5-year old thread - seriously?!?


Well Buddy . . . reason being I was looking for a stealth box in the back of my TC and this thread came up before anything else. So yea seriously I replied hoping the creator is still around.

SO YEAH SERIOUSLY ahahha


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow stealth indeed, great work.


----------



## Sansovich (Dec 10, 2013)

How much did it cost for the final product?

Very great product btw looks amazing


----------

